# Remember a day



## MSM (Jul 12, 2006)

One thing I found to work in a very weird way, for me, is to remember past events or situations where I DIDNT feel like this, and to remember how I felt at that moment. I did this at work and something just snapped. I was thinking about how I felt when I was with my friends Jeremy and Allison after we had just gotten out of Famous daves Restaraunt (sp?) and were walking to target. It was weird. Something jsut snapped in me and the DP was reduced right then and there and stayed like that. Anyways, thats what worked for me...maybe it will for you too.


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

like your storey...is it still working? you feel better?......

i can think of brief seconds and minutes but not full nights/days....

i met my gf when i was non dp...i'll try and go over that night in extreme detail  see if that works.....


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

yeah thats a good tip !!!
but what if you have a bad memory ?? :wink:


----------

